# New journal 10 gallon... NPT Maybe walstad..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

So I traded a member here for this tank..

Tank is in great condition... Argh I hate setting new tanks so much work! haha 
but I figure its time to upgrade from my nanos because I got tired of trying to scape in such a small space...

Anyways I added MGPS.. to the bottom layed it with 1-2" of 15% black sand, and the rest Fluval plant stratum

Deciding what this tank is gonna be... hmm

Adding pictures / more updates in a bit 

*edit* here's pic I need to add plants..


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Try gravel as a cap this time. Why not experiment the differences? I am curious of the differences


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Try gravel as a cap this time. Why not experiment the differences? I am curious of the differences


Was gonna try gravel but I hate the look of it.. I prefer something more fine.. so Plant stratum is light small pebbles.. and is something I never used to cap before... my main tank I used fluorite.. so I am testing this


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

nice tank set up cant wait to see whats next


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That rock is killer!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Added a bunch of plants... and floated a bunch since theres alot of excess nutrients in this tank atm...


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Update:










Ignore the spawning mop, and extra rocks and floating plants..

Just needed some hiding places...

As you can see i moved the dwarf hairgrass, added some glosso in its place. the glosso on the right is spreading fast


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The spawning mop kinda looks *awesome *in the photo.......


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Liking those rocks. The blue in the background looks cool too.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Haven't had time to do maintenance on this tank so it looks messy and has alot of algae...

Just a small update of how it looks!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks nice. The background works well with the setup.

Was this the 10gal for the 5 and 2.5gal?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> Looks nice. The background works well with the setup.
> 
> Was this the 10gal for the 5 and 2.5gal?


Yes it was 

And yea the background fits in perfectly!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

What kind of rocks are they, and where did you get them? Is that a fibre (??) bag over your intake pipe? What kind of lighting are you using? thanks.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Egonsgirl said:


> What kind of rocks are they, and where did you get them? Is that a fibre (??) bag over your intake pipe? What kind of lighting are you using? thanks.


they are mini scape rocks from Big Als Vaughan and Scarborough...
The bag is just a Normal pre filter bag..
2x 9w 6500k spiral bulbs.


----------

